# 31.4 acre farm for sale



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Ironwood Farm,located near LaGrange Ga. is for sale due to my move out of state.

Land is hilly with fresh water stream flowing through it, Paddocks for horses or a cow, large chicken house with four runs surrounded by cattle panel fencing. 485 ft deep artsian well has never gone dry, there are 2 septic systems on property, both are legal and professionally installed 1500 gallons. Garden has raised beds but needs reclaiming as I haven't used it in 3 years. Two hay sheds, one 3 years old, the other is 20 years old. Both in good condition. Small outbuilding that is wired and plumbed and has flushable toilet. Large dressage arena that is 3 board fenced, 100 x 300 ft with good grass base.

40 by 80 barn with half as unfinished house and other half is 2 stalls, feedroom, storage room and tack room. Misting system to cool horses, autowater and matted stalls. Very nice for horses with 12 x 12 stalls. House has 3 bedrooms, office, kitchen and eating area and large bathroom. 25 x 10 hallway with wood heat. Leaving brand new flat top stove and refrigerator. Electric water heater. 

If you want seclusion and privacy this place offers both. Situated down a long driveway, neighbors can not be seen nor heard, only a few miles from town and close to Lake West Point.

Will post pictures next week.property to be listed with realtor soon but I can exclude anyone who contacts me prior to the listing date.

Price is 175,000.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, sounds like a heck of a place. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, I have put a lot of work into it and hate to sell but employment dictates that I do.

Hope to sell it quickly which is why I priced it the wya I did. Oh also leaving a 53 ft trailer that is wired for electric, just need to be hooked up to the main power, has lights already installed.

Makes a nice storage or work space.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats a great price for Ga. land if anyone is looking. Wish i was! I paid 3 times that for 30 acres in NE ga.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Chris I priced it below market value to get it sold quickly. Land in Ga. is very expensive, but land in TN isn't much cheaper though around Huntsville. Will likely have to travel a bit further to find what I am looking for up here.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hope you find what you are looking for. I love Tenn. Would move there in a heartbeat if my family would let me.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my son just closed on a house on the SE side of Atlanta - so I looked up where this was out of curisity.

Man Oh Man - DH and I just talked about moving south, but we've decided it does not make financial sense to do so at this time! I can only hope that something like this comes on the market when we are ready to move.


----------

